# day hike next week anyone ?



## skimom (Sep 10, 2004)

Anyone interested in a day hike next week ?

I'm open to suggestions.  Any day is good except Thursday.


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 12, 2004)

If Wednesday is good for you, would you like to join SilentCal, Grace, Ghostdog and I for a hike? I'm hiking with them tomorrow after planning our hike for 4 or 5 months. Then I'll know where we go on Wednesday. I promise it will be challenging, fun, and exciting, like last Wednesday. Just what one needs! I promise I'll be in touch for a super hike.
_________________
How's that?!


----------



## skimom (Sep 12, 2004)

Sounds great .... just let me know when and where !


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 12, 2004)

How is it that I have to be at work all these weekdays while all of you are out having fun?
 :roll:


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 13, 2004)

Michael,

It was just a small, getting in shape, classic hike today. Up the lovely Falling Waters Trail, across the beautiful Franconia Ridge Trail, with few hikers on a Monday, and over to the stunning views from Lafayette. 

Life is good!

And we get to play on the mountains Wednesday, and Friday, and Sunday!

Here's the secret. Start a software biz in the Whites so you can move here and be real close to hike everywhere. A great idea. Yes, ...

Life is good!


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 14, 2004)

I'd do it in a heartbeat but getting the T1 data line run to the cabin would probably cost more than I'd make!


(oh, and if I lived alone in the Whites I'd turn into the unahiker...)


----------

